# 5 bí quyết chăm sóc da ngày hè đảm bảo hết nhờn bóng, đen sạm



## nusy (8/5/18)

*Ngày hè, da thường rất nhạy cảm và dễ chịu tác nhân của tia nắng mặt trời, bụi bẩn, bã nhờn khiến làn da trở nên nổi mụn, đen sạm... là nỗi lo lắng của các chị em.*

*5 bí quyết chăm sóc da ngày hè*

_

_
_Nhiều tác nhân ngày hè làm cho da đen, sạm thiếu sức sống vì thế cần có những bí quyết riêng để chăm sóc da ngày hè (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Việc chăm sóc da vào mùa hè đòi hỏi chị em phải vất vả hơn. Tuy nhiên, nếu chị em tuân thủ những phương pháp chăm sóc da như dưới đây thì việc chăm sóc da mùa hè cũng trở nên vô cùng nhẹ nhàng.

*Làm sạch da trong ngày hè*
Làm sạch da là bước đầu tiên hết sức quan trọng, giúp làm sạch chất bã nhờn và bụi bẩn trên da. Hãy lựa chọn cho mình một loại sữa rửa mặt phù hợp với từng loại da. Nếu da khô nên sử dụng loại có dưỡng ẩm, dịu nhẹ, mềm mại.
Đối với da nhờn nên sử dụng sữa rửa mặt có thành phần axit Salicylic, giúp làm sạch bã nhờn và bụi bẩn.
Việc làm sạch da 2-3 lần/ngày sẽ đẩy lùi tình trạng lỗ chân lông bị giãn nở và giúp làn da khỏe và đẹp hơn mỗi ngày.

*Sử dụng kem chống nắng trong ngày hè*
Nắng gay gắt ngày hè chứa nhiều tia tử ngoại UVA và UVB là yếu tố độc hại ảnh hưởng lớn nhất tác động vào da, làm đen sạm, nám da, lão hóa da. Vì thế, vào ngày hè nên sử dụng kem chống nắng khi đi ngoài trời và cần lựa chọn loại kem chống nắng phù hợp, bôi lên da vừa đủ, bôi trước khi ra nắng, đặc biệt không nên sử dụng vào buổi tối trước khi đi ngủ.

*Uống nhiều nước hơn trong ngày hè*
Ngày hè nắng nóng oi ả khiến da khô lại càng thêm khô, da dầu thì tiết ra nhiều mồ hôi, bã nhờn hơn. Việc uống nhiều nước vào mùa hè sẽ giúp cân bằng lượng nước trong cơ thể.

_

_
_Uống đủ lượng nước hàng ngày trong ngày hè sẽ giúp cho làn da trở nên căng mịn, tràn sức sống (Ảnh minh họa)_​
Các chuyên gia khuyên rằng, mùa hè nên uống 2-3 lít nước mỗi ngày để giúp chuyển hóa các chất dinh dưỡng, đào thải các chất độc hại trong cơ thể.

*Ăn uống đúng cách để tốt cho da trong ngày hè*
Rất nhiều chị em phụ nữ có sở thích ăn cay, tuy nhiên vào mùa hè khi thời tiết nóng nực, nếu muốn làn da đẹp chị em phải điều tiết sở thích này của mình.
Ăn cay, đặc biệt vào mùa hè sẽ gây ảnh hưởng rất xấu tới da. Việc nóng trong sẽ khiến da nổi mụn, sần sùi.

Vì thế, vào mùa hè chị em cần ăn uống điều độ và bổ sung Vitamin, khoáng chất từ rau củ quả như cà rốt, cà chua, đậu hà lan, nước cam, chanh... Ngoài ra nên ăn nhiều thực phẩm chống oxy hóa như khoai tây và ớt ngọt có chứa chất chống oxy hóa là lycopen và beta-caroten, cả hai có thể mang lại tác dụng bảo vệ tự nhiên, chống ánh nắng mặt trời do ánh nắng gây ra.

*Giấc ngủ quan trọng với việc bảo vệ và chăm sóc da ngày hè*
Nên ngủ đúng thời gian quy định từ 6 - 8 tiếng mỗi ngày, thức dậy vào buổi sáng sớm. Ngủ không đủ là một trong những nhân tố làm da nổi mụn và sạm, thậm chí thức khuya còn ảnh hưởng đến sự lão hóa của da.

Một giấc ngủ ngon không những cung cấp dinh dưỡng để da hoạt động bình thường, làm chậm quá trình lão hóa mà còn làm cho da căng tràn sức sống, đẹp và mịn màng hơn rất nhiều.
Dù cho bất kỳ lý do gì hãy tạo thói quen ngủ sớm trước 11h để cơ thể trở nên tươi tỉnh và khỏe mạnh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------

